# Well, Gee thanks E.On and Scottish Power



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Energy bills SLASHED for the summer.

http://uk.finance.yahoo.com/news/eon-joins-rivals-reduce-electricity-142734904.html

What will i do with the £3 per month. That's not a slashing, that's a paper-cut.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

we have just switched suppliers from scottish electirc to npower

gas and elec was £112 a month
now down to £ 100 a month
just received £ 100 of high street vouchers to spend for switching
then after ive made monthly payment 12 get £ 100 off my bill,and every year after another 12 monthly payments,another £100 back 
so in year 13,should be dropping down a little 

win win for us


----------

